# Looks like China will make alot more metals "precious"



## jimdoc (Aug 27, 2009)

China's latest surprise;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/comment/ambroseevans_pritchard/6082464/World-faces-hi-tech-crunch-as-China-eyes-ban-on-rare-metal-exports.html


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 27, 2009)

Gee - I wonder how long before Steve will do a video on getting the rare earth metals out of
the diesel catalytic converters. :lol: :lol: 

Good post jimdoc.


----------



## wsp_duke (Aug 28, 2009)

So, other than recycling a Prius, let us begin to pool known sources. Anyone know much about any of these "China Only" metals??? I want to start stockpiling.


----------



## gold4mike (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't dispose of my 200+ pounds of hard drive magnets! I was thinking of putting them in with my scrap cases for the $0.0785 per pound I got last trip to the scrap yard. 

One of these similar articles mentioned a prediction of $10.00 per pound copper in the not-too-distant future. It might be a good idea to start hoarding copper. :idea:


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Aug 31, 2009)

When a group of people become too strong they try to control things
The empires of the past have done this by trying to control people,land,commodities and etc.
Unfortunately empires do become abusive.


----------



## Frankk12 (Aug 31, 2009)

How can a person identify these metals



> terbium, dysprosium, yttrium, thulium, and lutetium. Other metals such as neodymium, europium, cerium, and lanthanum


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2009)

You can try this book;
http://www.archive.org/details/anintroductiont00curtgoog


----------



## semi-lucid (Sep 3, 2009)

wsp_duke said:


> So, other than recycling a Prius, let us begin to pool known sources. Anyone know much about any of these "China Only" metals??? I want to start stockpiling.



As someone already said, hard drive magnet have Neodymium.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/china-business/7797015/China-tightens-stranglehold-on-rare-earth-minerals.html

Looks like all countries should be investing in the reopening of their rare earth mining operations. Of course the USA has better things to do than the smart thing.
Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.nationaldefensemagazine.org/archive/2010/June/Pages/HelpNeededToAvertRareMetalsSupplyCrisis.aspx


----------



## wmimi91 (Aug 13, 2010)

In the old 60's, a very wise French phylosopher Alain Peyrefitte was writting ( I will try to translate the idea):

When China will awake, the world will quake.


----------

